# Cracked Ribs, how long before cycling again?



## Big Andy (2 Sep 2016)

Had an "off" on Monday which led to a trip to AnE and a further visit to GP yesterday as the pain wasn't subsiding despite being on Codeine since Monday. AnE did an X-ray to check my lungs were ok as breathing was a bit of an issue at the time, lunds were clear and no apparent rib damage. Yesterday I called to see my GP who said I almost certainly have susatined cracked ribs. 

I was wondering if anyone out there who has suffered cracked ribs could give me an idea of recovery time and how long before they started cycling again.

I am booked on the Trent100 sportive in 6 weeks time and would like to still be able to take part. Is it possible?


----------



## steve50 (2 Sep 2016)

If you are in good health and under sixty years of age you might just make it to the sportive as long as your bones heal quickly, i have known it take a hell of a lot longer for rib injuries to heal . I had a fairly mild rib injury years ago and it took months to heal properly.


----------



## Bimble (2 Sep 2016)

Mine was 4 months before it stopped hurting. Long, slow process and nothing you can really do to help it along (outside of sleeping on the other side and not breathing laughing).

Managed to cycle, gently, within a couple of weeks but had to take it _very _steady, no real speed to speak of because the deeper breathing / panting caused too much pain.


----------



## Big Andy (2 Sep 2016)

steve50 said:


> If you are in good health and under sixty years of age you might just make it to the sportive as long as your bones heal quickly, i have known it take a hell of a lot longer for rib injuries to heal . I had a fairly mild rib injury years ago and it took months to heal properly.


Im 47, and in reasonably good health, longest ride so far was 2 weeks ago when I did 77 miles. Itching to get back on the bike, just a bit too painful at the moment.


----------



## steve50 (2 Sep 2016)

Big Andy said:


> Im 47, and in reasonably good health, longest ride so far was 2 weeks ago when I did 77 miles. Itching to get back on the bike, just a bit too painful at the moment.


Take it easy, stay off the bike as cycling will effectively cause the fractured ribs to move which could make matters worse, I know it will be tough but you got to allow time for the healing process.
http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/fractured-rib-topic-overview?page=2


----------



## 3narf (2 Sep 2016)

I cracked a rib a couple of years back (I never went to doctors because I'm THAT HARD  I did feel it go with a bang, though!)...

I was about the same age as OP at the time. I guess I had 3 months of pain, fading over time, but it didn't stop me doing much after the first few weeks.

Chest infections are likely if you're not using your full lung capacity (not wanting to breathe too deeply because it hurts) so bear that in mind. I was aware of it (after being given antibiotics for that reason last time I broke ribs...  ) so I made sure I was breathing deeply, despite the pain. Again, because I'm that hard.


----------



## subaqua (2 Sep 2016)

when it stopped hurting so much it felt like I was going to pass out. 4 weeks when I cracked ribs a few years ago. then very gentle so not deep breathing and making them hurt. 

diving was more of a problem with the tight BCD jacket !


----------



## Big Andy (2 Sep 2016)

At the moment I seem to be just getting the side effects of the pain meds rather than the benefits, still in pain but haven't had a poo since monday and I want to sleep a lot!! lol


----------



## 3narf (2 Sep 2016)

That sounds a bit worse than my incident... I guess it's not just the ribs though...


----------



## Big Andy (2 Sep 2016)

3narf said:


> That sounds a bit worse than my incident... I guess it's not just the ribs though...


Just the ribs, eveything else was superficial cuts and bruises.


----------



## DCLane (2 Sep 2016)

How many ribs? I broke 6 at the end of April plus other injuries.

Five weeks later I rode the Coast-to-Coast but it hurt, followed by a very painful time trial the week after. I was OK to ride properly about 8-9 weeks after the accident that caused the rib injuries.

I'd suggest raising the bars to their highest so you're not reaching too far. Take it gently at first.


----------



## Dirk (4 Sep 2016)

I've broken ribs on three occasions (ex motorcycle racer).
Not pleasant, as there is very little you can do apart from be careful not to aggravate them and keep taking the pain killers.
Mine generally took 6 - 8 weeks before I was somewhere back to normal, and a further few weeks before I'd forgotten about them.
If you suddenly get very out of breath, whilst carrying a rib injury, get yourself to A&E pronto - you may well have punctured a lung. Don't ask how I know.


----------



## DaveReading (4 Sep 2016)

About a week before I could get anything approaching a night's sleep, a month before I could contemplate getting back on the bike, and 3 months+ before I was pain-free.


----------

